# Milwaukee Tool Chest



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Milwaukee released their 46" tool chest and I just happened to see it when I was starting my new trailer build. The full extension, slow close ball bearing slides are great and haven't come open even once during transport. The power bar in the top compartment is great for keeping chargers set up and tucked away. Being a member of team red already was great since I can benefit from the drill and battery organizer built into the bottom drawer. 

I'm wondering if anyone else has picked one up and whether or not you like it so far?

Alternatively, do you own another make of tool chest and how do you like the performance?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Check out Harbor Freight tool boxes, yeah yeah I kid you not.

I've had several snap- on roll cabs, but I picked up a HF 44" and it's a great box for the money.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

m1911 said:


> Check out Harbor Freight tool boxes, yeah yeah I kid you not.
> 
> I've had several snap- on roll cabs, but I picked up a HF 44" and it's a great box for the money.


I actually hate that I agree with this. Like the only good thing in that place.


----------



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Never heard of Harbor Freight, American only maybe? Where do you find them?


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

The red ones are pretty decent for the price. The black ones are still what you would expect for Harbor Freight.

Closest Canadian equivalent is Princess Auto. I would be willing to give you all the Harbor Freights for just one Lee Valley.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe they are branded as US General or some BS like that


----------



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Kk, gotcha. 

Do they not have Lee Valley in the states?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I paid close to 8k for my 3 bay Snap-on years ago. I wouldn't do it again. Nice boxes, but not that nice.

The US General at HF are nicer than craftsman, kobalt, husky, and most of those other rebadged waterloo etc.
Just go feel the thin metal on the craftsman boxes, even their so-called craftman professional.
Then go check out HF. Their boxes are the only thing good they got.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Actually, they have decent drop cloths and foxtail brushes too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Not knowing how the HF look/feel, I can't really compare it to the Milwaukee. 

The chest was about $1,100.00 Canadian, very reasonable for the quality and features. Top and bottom sections lock independently, there is also a single drawer that locks for valuables (I guess). There is also a counter top height drawer that locks at full extension with a flat work surface for plans/laptop. 

The extra large drawer on the bottom holds all my taping knives, trowels and hawks. 

Check er out sometime


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

OVContractor said:


> Never heard of Harbor Freight, American only maybe? Where do you find them?


They are like our princess auto here in canada.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This one?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> This one?


Hmmmm..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Hmmmm..


Three wheels.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look here for quality boxes...

http://www.strictlytoolboxes.com/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Look here for quality boxes...
> 
> http://www.strictlytoolboxes.com/


For a fraction of the cost of Snap-on or Mac. Good link!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Three wheels.


Actually six.:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:
I bet same Chinese factory.


----------



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> This one?


That's it


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

This was my last box, well not this pic, but exactly same box, I had to move it twice on a flatbed tow truck. Too much box for me, since I don't wrench on cars anymore.


----------

